
3 Lessons you Mistakenly Inherited from your Parents - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/5/24/3-lessons-you-mistakenly-inherited-from-your-parents/10159/view.aspx
======
ced
College and the Steady Job are still the safest path for the vast majority of
people. Risk-taking is not in everyone's blood. Most want a sense of security.
Artificial or not.

